# Heringsangeln Brouwersdam



## niersfischer93 (16. April 2014)

Guten Abend,

Nach langem Stöbern in eurem Forum hab ich mich nun auch mal angemeldet und habe auch schon direkt die erste Frage.
Und zwar würde ich gerne über Ostern für einen Tag nach Renesse zum Brouwersdam fahren, um an der Schleuse ein paar Heringe zu fangen.
Wie sieht denn momentan die Lage dort aus, ist der Hering noch da ?
Ich würde mich wirklich darüber freuen, wenn jemand ein paar Infos für mich hätte. 
Übrigens,  ein super Forum habt ihr hier ! Macht weiter so !

Gruß und Petri Heil

niersfischer93


----------



## _seabass_hunter (16. April 2014)

*AW: Heringsangeln Brouwersdam*

Hallo
Die Heringe sind voll da,kleine und große.
Bin z.Zeit hier in Holland deshalb ist die Info 100% ;-)
Aber ausser Hering ist noch nichts da,ca.14 Tage noch warten und es geht los.


----------



## niersfischer93 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Heringsangeln Brouwersdam*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Die Heringe reichen mir vollkommen  .

Gruß

niersfischer93


----------



## duka0204 (21. März 2019)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob aktuell jetzt schon Heringe da sind?


----------

